# Can I use a tow behind thatcher to overseed?



## Elizabeth (Aug 31, 2018)

Hoping someone can give me some advice. I have sandy soil that is not compacted. I want to overseed as I have some thin spots in my lawn. I purchased Black Beauty Ultra and will be introducing this seed into my already established lawn. My current grass is comprised of ***, Tall Fescue, and Perennial Rye. I am wondering if I could use a tow behind thatcher , doing multiple passes in multiple directions, rather than a tow behind plug aerator to prepare my soil for overseeding. I have the thatcher and have just purchased the plug aerator, but before I ask my husband to put it together, I'm asking if it is worth it. Any suggestions are appreciated!


----------



## j4c11 (Apr 30, 2017)

Yes, and I would say it's a better option because core aeration brings up weed seed.

You need to cut the grass as low as it will go before dethatching. Then do a few passes and remove the resulting thatch. The goal is seed to soil contact.


----------



## Elizabeth (Aug 31, 2018)

Thank you!


----------



## Delmarva Keith (May 12, 2018)

I've done it with a tow behind dethatcher and it works amazingly well. The dethatcher is really just a big rake so it works like one. What I've done:

Cut lawn short (short for me is around 2.5")
Use the dethatcher aggressively (low setting and add weight, one CMU a/k/a cinderblock)
Mow again with the bagger to pick up most of the thatch
Spread seed
Use the dethatcher again to get as much seed in contact w/ soil as possible
Roll the seed in (optional but if you have a roller, do it)
Irrigate 3x per day

I don't plan on doing it that way this year because I have some spots of bermuda infestation and doing it that way tends to spread the infestation. If you don't have that issue, doing it that way is a quick way to get some good turf growing on large areas.


----------



## Elizabeth (Aug 31, 2018)

Thank you. This was my plan, except for the rolling part. Going to do this next Wednesday if it's not raining. Appreciate the advice.


----------



## iowa jim (Jan 22, 2018)

I just did a reno and where my dethatcher made little rows is where i have my best germination. I also rolled my seed in afterwards and that helps with the seed not being washed out and helps with seed to soil contact. Delmarva Keith pretty much nailed it.


----------



## Elizabeth (Aug 31, 2018)

Based on everyone's advice, I returned the plug aerator and bought a roller. Thanks for the advice!


----------

